# Last year for Kioti CK35



## kmagnum425 (3 mo ago)

When was the last year it was made? Looking to purchase a used one and guy says 2018, but cannot find data it was made in 2018. Models now seem to be 3510...

Thanks in advance


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

According to Tractor Data the CK 35 was made 2006 - 2014


----------

